# Duramax mileage??



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

This horse has been beat to death, but let's beat on it some more. I have a 2011 GMC 2500HD 6.0 gasser. I'm toying with the idea of selling the Vette and the 6.0 and getting a new Duramax. If I'm averaging 10mpg towing a 10,000 pound 5th wheel, what improvement will I have with the Duramax? I know the power increase would be substantial. And....what real numbers are folks seeing with a 4.10 axle vs. a 3.73??


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a 2007 GMC 2500HD 6.0 gas and a 2012 Chevy 2500Hd Duramax, I pull a 30' 5th wheel travel trailer with both trucks, the gas truck gets 6-8 mpg @ 65-70 mph, the Duramax gets 10-12 mpg same speed. The best thing about the Duramax is the power and the 36 gal fuel tank vs. the 26 gal tank on the gasser. Much better range, I got tired of filing up every 150-200 miles on the gas truck


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

X2 on spectout's post. Have a 2012 .373 Duramax. Pull a 30 ft. 5th wheel and I get 10 to 12 towing and 15 to 70 running 65 to 70mph. All the power and more. I don't think I would ever go back to gas for towing.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

2007 duramax with turbo back exhaust and ppe programmer I get 20-22 straight highway at exactly 70mph and I mean exactly! If I go anymore it will drop big time. I use to pull a 35ft boat and get 13 at 70mph. In the city I average 16.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Got a 2013 completely stock and have gotten over 19 on a tank all highway. mixed driving i will be at 17.5 or better most of the time. if i get crazy with it i will be in the high 16 range. made a 400 mile round trip with a 10,000 pound load and was sitting around 12 or 13 mpg when i dropped the trailer. benefit i had over you guys is i wasnt pulling a wind grabbing camper.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a 2012 Duramax and I get 27 Hwy and 22 city routinely. I pull a 43 ' Toy hauler and get 17+ as long as I keep it under 75.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a 2012 3500 dually 4X4 Duramax with 9500 miles on it. I pull a 36' 12k 5th wheel at 65mph and get between 10 and 11 mpg. If I get above 65 mph towing the mileage gets worse. Empty I have seen 17 mpg running 72 mph. This is all hand calculated. I have a good friend with the same truck I have only a 2011 and he gets the same mileage as I get both towing and empty. 

Now when the truck goes into Regen mode I will lose 2 mpg across the board.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

If Bigfishtx is telling the truth...how does he get that kind of mileage? I'm running a stock 2003 Dodge dually, no catalytic converter, no smog **** and can get 19 mpg at 60 mph on the highway?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Well*

That's because bigfish's tailgate looks like this and everyone is trying bump him off the road. Sorry had to do it


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Scout177 said:


> If Bigfishtx is telling the truth...how does he get that kind of mileage? I'm running a stock 2003 Dodge dually, no catalytic converter, no smog **** and can get 19 mpg at 60 mph on the highway?


Of course I am NOT telling the truth, just figured I would jump in with my own line of bs here.

I don't even own a Chevy.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Sure you want a duramax? Have you seen this video??




I think that's a Hyundai towing it.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Jealousy is a b*



bigfishtx said:


> Of course I am NOT telling the truth, just figured I would jump in with my own line of bs here.
> 
> I don't even own a Chevy.


I'm pretty sure I know what mileage I get in my truck since I've owned it for 6 years. I've drivin it from texas to North Carolina and back and calculated the mileage by hand. Get back in your junk dodge and keep dreaming.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

snapperlicious said:


> I'm pretty sure I know what mileage I get in my truck since I've owned it for 6 years. I've drivin it from texas to North Carolina and back and calculated the mileage by hand. Get back in your junk dodge and keep dreaming.


That junk Dodge will be running long after your Government motor company piece of junk is dead and gone.

But iof it makes you feel good to make outrageous claims of mileage, then knock yourself out. Maybe you can try your hand as a stand up comic...13 MPG at 70 pulling a 35' boat? That was a good joke.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Then why are you creeping on a duramax thread?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*2006 Duramax*

Mine is piped from turbo back , edge evolution programmer

Hand cal city 16.5 hwy 19.8 under 68 mph

Pulling a dodge on a flatbed right @12 mpg at 62 mph :brew2:


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

artys only said:


> Mine is piped from turbo back , edge evolution programmer
> 
> Hand cal city 16.5 hwy 19.8 under 68 mph
> 
> Pulling a dodge on a flatbed right @12 mpg at 62 mph :brew2:


Realistic...


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info; and entertainment..


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

I'm VERY surprised that there have been ZERO references to the hyundia pull.... oh well. I thought it was pretty funny!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I can't speak for the new motors but I had a 2004 and a 2006 dmax, both tuned, exhaust, etc. I saw about 18 most of the time out of my 2004 and on occasions would see 20 on the highway running around 65 in my 2006. I wasn't towing heavy so I can't speak to that mileage.

I have read on a few diesel forums that guys are seeing 20+ mpg on the newer trucks but that was running efi live tuning or other performance stuff. 

Not sure what the stock trucks are getting but you will have the dpf emissions system to deal with and tuners are harder to find to delete that stuff. 

Good luck and make sure to consider the new Ford 6.7L.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

warcat said:


> I'm VERY surprised that there have been ZERO references to the hyundia pull.... oh well. I thought it was pretty funny!


I believe that is a Volkswagon Touareg TDI which has 400+ ft lbs of torque plus all wheel drive. Looked like the Duramax was in 2 wheel. Still a funny video to see though.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

my 2011 ford 6.7 F350 8 foot bed gets 17mpgs city and 19 mpgs highway all the time !!! 12-13 towing a 3 horse slant at highway speeds. 412 horse power and 810 foot pounds of torque. and we did not take any of your money to build that 100% ford built diesel engine !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*2006*

mine was not built with GOV money . also Isuzu has been building diesels way longer than ford ...


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Just got back from austin and filled up today. Left friday and I drove 75-80 there and drove around town all weekend and drove back same speed. Did the hand calculation and came out to 17.9 mpg. Like I said before I can get 20-22 if I keep it at 70, but if you go over it will drop. I guess big fish will still have his doubts but oh well he can keep dreaming.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks snapperlicious, Those are good numbers.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*2006 CCSB dmax lbz*

Leveling kit, 285/70/17 nitto trail grapplers,front and rear replacements, headache rack, nerf bars. Other than that mechanically is totally stock. I average about 12.5-13.5 combo hwy/city driving. Maybe 14 on a long road trip. I towed a10k lb toy hauler to corpus with a 30+ mph headwind and got 7.5 mpg. OH YEAH!! Those are real no BS #'s. but she will run and have no issues at 175k and I'm in construction so it gets worked.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I just towed the 5th wheel on a short trip...just back today. 153 miles and used 18 gallons. 
New 2014 2500HD models come out in January! 
I suppose I should start a new thread about ride quality of long bed vs. short bed crewcabs???


----------



## Bmxstang (Feb 3, 2012)

Buy a honda civic and get a hotel room! It'd be cheaper! Hahaha!  :rotfl:


----------



## quacker.smacker101 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a 04 lly duramax with egr delete an aftermarket down pipe an up pipe i get about 20-22 on the highway in town about 17 with 33 bfgs


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

quacker.smacker101 said:


> I have a 04 lly duramax with egr delete an aftermarket down pipe an up pipe i get about 20-22 on the highway in town about 17 with 33 bfgs


I call bull caca. Especially with the 5 sps tranny.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I got 29 hwy 20 city in my 08 max. 7" bds lift on 37x13.5-20 M--16 tires



Some of these numbers kill me


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

C.Hern5972 said:


> I got 29 hwy 20 city in my 08 max. 7" bds lift on 37x13.5-20 M--16 tires
> 
> Some of these numbers kill me


Oh yeah! Me too. 20+mpg and a 10 second quarter mile,rolling on 35" rubber. If its on the Internet it must be true! Maybe I need a bigger lift and tires so I can get better fuel economy.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Funny that some folks actually believe these rediculous claims.

We go mule deer hunting every year and have 3-4 trucks with similar loads following each other. Fords, Chevy's, Rams. 

They all get within 1-1.5 mpg of each other.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

loco4fishn said:


> Oh yeah! Me too. 20+mpg and a 10 second quarter mile,rolling on 35" rubber. If its on the Internet it must be true! Maybe I need a bigger lift and tires so I can get better fuel economy.[/QUO
> 
> Must be true. Yea, when i lifted mine and put the M16's on it my milage went up 3 gallons.


----------



## quacker.smacker101 (Apr 12, 2013)

loco4fishn said:


> I call bull caca. Especially with the 5 sps tranny.


Iv hand calculated it multiple times


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

quacker.smacker101 said:


> Iv hand calculated it multiple times


Oh yeah? You are supposed to divide, not multiply for mpg.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

All the diesels I have been around,( Ford, Chevy, Dodge), get about 17-18 highway and about 11-12 pulling a good load. Programmers will help but that's about what they get no matter what emblem is on the front.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

SSST said:


> All the diesels I have been around,( Ford, Chevy, Dodge), get about 17-18 highway and about 11-12 pulling a good load. Programmers will help but that's about what they get no matter what emblem is on the front.


I was just fixing to post this. They are within spitting distance of each other. I used to get 10 - 11 mpg pulling a 14,000# 5er on flat highway at 65 mph depending on wind direction and speed. This was an 05 F350 single axel 4wd. Unloaded I got about 19 hwy at 70 mph.


----------



## quacker.smacker101 (Apr 12, 2013)

loco4fishn said:


> Oh yeah? You are supposed to divide, not multiply for mpg.


Haha o wow i did not know that thought u multiplied it by 9999999999999 ðŸ˜„

Its really not that hard to believe if you take care of your truck run your tires at the right psi an dont drive like a bat outa hell its possible


----------



## mg64 (May 31, 2013)

I am a rancher and drive an 07 Chevy diesel. 16 to 18 highway driving and 12.2 to 13.5 driving and checking cattle with lots of idling thru gates and what not.


----------



## S Mac (Sep 28, 2011)

2011 Dmax 4x4 crew I get 22mpg under 70... overall at fillup is 19. Pulling the 13,000 lb boat is 9- 10 mpg. That is the real deal.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Just got back from lake charles and filled up. I went 75 80 mph there and back. I hand calculated 18 mpg. 19 gallons and 342 miles.


----------

